# Checking the Oil, yay or nay?



## FriedRice (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## CB Jones (Nov 6, 2018)

Yay.....every 5,000 miles

You can push it further with some of the better synthetics though


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 6, 2018)

no just no.........


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2018)

In Dog Brothers they call that a "stinky stick."


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 13, 2018)

Gross.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Nov 14, 2018)

(i dont know if we can swear so the PG one)


----------



## Martial D (Mar 6, 2019)

amzoun9595 said:


> synthetic is worth its price due to its ability to avoid turning into sludge... sure dinos are nice and come in premium but arent AS good at this... or lubing... or cleaning... or wearing... that being said your engine would be a nice candidate if it were driven in "grandma mode" with the oil changed frequently but horrible if there had been race days involved and short of sticking a bendy cam up the oil pan i would not want to lead you wrong on the issue... if you are able to switch to synth, it has the ability to last 15k and beyond, the idea is that the filter grabs any loosened junk and oil that circulates is resistant to failure (xpensive oil, xpensive high quality 'micro fine' mobil1 type filter. Personally I like to play it safe and do 10k max or if it looks cloudy (the last yet to happen before 10k)
> 
> PS for extra milage and low pressure filtering ability (the lower the pressure the harder it is for dirt to circulate) put a 1 UP filter (height) if you can fit it... i got NB and it works perfectly but NA might be a diff story (tho its the same basic engine)


/r/whoosh


----------

